# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Rockhold vs Kennedy



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in two weeks at 8:00 PM EDT or 12 AM GMT. The main event is a MW title fight between Luke Rockhold and Tim Kennedy from the Rose Garden in Portland, OR, USA.










Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Except for one thing... you send a pick for every fight on the main card, but only for two of the fights on the preliminary card. If there is a miracle and Machida Karate signs up he'll be defending this belt:










And since our Interim Champ himself... Bknmax signed up he'll put that title on the line!










The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Luke Rockhold vs. Tim Kennedy
> Nate Marquardt vs. Tyron Woodley
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 8:00 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event

Bknmax (8-4) vs pipe (6-4-1)

Main Card

hixxy (9-3) vs RustyRenegade (1-0)
Couchwarrior (6-6) vs Big_Charm (4-5)

*
Members Signed Up

kantowrestler
Couchwarrior
RustyRenegade
Bknmax
pipe
hixxy
Big_Charm
dudeabides
*

Any questions let me know. Picks due *July 14th by 8:00 PM Eastern.* 







​


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Sending picks over shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in. When did MK last post on the forum? I think Bknmax should be given the title!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

im in


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Yah i'm in, against MK or who ever want's an L on their record :cool02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on MK, sign up and fight Bknmax to declare the undisputed champion!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll take on Bikini. Doubt I'm eligible but I'll send my pics shortly just in case


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'll take on Bikini. Doubt I'm eligible but I'll send my pics shortly just in case


Didn't you get owned recently


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Didn't you get owned recently


 Seems like I won the last time I played tbh. Not sure though. I've already sent in my pics so hopefully we meet up with each other faag


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Seems like I won the last time I played tbh. Not sure though. I've already sent in my pics so hopefully we meet up with each other faag


Honestly though you know you're not on the same level of skill, but whoever Dana aka Dude's put's in front of me then that's who will will get KTFO:thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Rockhold vs Kennedy Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Interim Strikeforce Pick 'em League championship of the world! Introducing first... in the red corner... from England... pipe! His opponent across the cage, fighting out of the blue corner... hailing from Brooklyn, NY... he is the Reigning and Defending Interim champion of the Strikeforce Pick 'em League... Bknmax! 






Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*Bknmax* (8-4) vs *pipe* (6-4-1)


Here are the non-title matchups, some room is still left for more signups if you show up by Saturday. But these four below are proven badasses the show will rock no matter:

Main Card

*hixxy* (9-3) vs *RustyRenegade* (1-0)
*Couchwarrior* (6-6) vs *Big_Charm* (4-5)
​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday July 14th at 8:00 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start.*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Honestly though you know you're not on the same level of skill, but whoever Dana aka Dude's put's in front of me then that's who will will get KTFO:thumbsup:


Guessing the outcome of a card worth of fights is skill?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Guessing the outcome of a card worth of fights is skill?


Guessing is for nubs like you I predict the truth


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it too late to get into this fight card?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No you can sign up until the fights start live on Saturday night! But everybody else signed up so far is in a matchup except me. So you can either roll the dice and wait to see if somebody else signs up or one of the others forgets to send picks, or you can just go against me and hope you get the 50 or 60 pts needed to pull off the win. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll take my chances with you.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry man a little late, we're not on the card cause the event started over a half hour before you posted. Even I could get nice prelim scoring picks with a few decided results to choose from. And everybody sent picks, so no stand in needed, maybe next time man.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Rockhold vs Kennedy
*






The correct calls:



> High Sub 1
> Mein UD
> Masvidal SD
> Couture SD
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Bknmax* (9-4) vs *pipe* (6-5-1)

*And the winner of tonight's main event and... STILL... the interim champion of the Strikeforce Pick 'em league... Bknmax!

He won 89 to 53!!!* *KOTN!*

This is once again yours to wear in your sig if you so choose: 







*
Main Card 

hixxy (10-3) vs RustyRenegade (1-1)
Fight won by hixxy 94 to 60! FOTN!

Couchwarrior (6-7) vs Big_Charm (5-5)
Fight won by Big_Charm 94 to 58! 


*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was a hixxy/Big_Charm tie with 94 points. If you like Rousey vs Kaufman and the other fights next month hope you come back to pick!


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Bknmax


> Roger Gracie, sub , round 2 *16*
> Luke Rockhold,ko,round 3 *15*
> Nate Marquardt,dec ,u *14*
> Lorenz Larkin,dec , u *21*
> ...


pipe


> Nate Marquardt - UD *16*
> Pat Healy - UD *23*
> Jason High - UD *14*
> Keith Jardine -UD
> ...


hixxy


> Luke Rockhold vs. Tim Kennedy - Rockhold UD *24*
> 
> Nate Marquardt vs. Tyron Woodley - Marquardt UD *15*
> 
> ...


RustyRenegade


> Rockhold tko rd 2 *16*
> Woodley 3rd tko
> Roger Gracie 3nd rd sub *14*
> Larkin 1st rd tko *13*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Luke Rockhold, UD *24*
> 2. Jorge Masvidal, UD *20*
> 3. Pat Healey, sub rd 2 *14*
> 4. Tyron Woodley, UD
> ...


Big_Charm


> Rockhold via Unanimous Decision *24*
> Marquart via Split Decision *15*
> Gracie via Sub Rd. 1 *14*
> Larkin via TKO Rd. 2 *13*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message. If people think it's too easy now, and want to pick all the prelims (that all air on Showtime nowadays) let me knwo that too.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought this was a pretty easy card to predict. Cant wait for Rousey v Kaufmann.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, why didn't you face me?


----------

